# Bucyrus Erie



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a bid of 4600....since it will go for 9k or so (any takers on a bet?), I am sefe...if my bid of 4600 was the last bid, and i actually could get it for that, I would not complain....as stated above...if the hourse are even close to correct, my buy would be a great one.

You know.....antique or old iron has its pitfalls....but for the record..the first scraper I ever ran was a D model Wabco...electric everything, no hydraulics..including steering. No powershift either...5 speed and a clutch..453 Detroit diesel. First dozer was a D6U cat...pony start. Huber grader that started the diesel on gasoline and switched over when it was warm enough...first truck I drove, a 400 Transtar International had a 4X4 tranny set up (twin stick) and no power steering, 220 cummins...and that truck hauled the D6U around. And of course, the king of backhoes, a 530CK....I think the only major machine used commonly today that I have no experience on is an excavator....so who knows...maybe one will fall in my lap!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

let's start a pool here....i'm saying between $5100-5300.00


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I noticed day, you didn't jump at the offer of hauling the old girl for diesel and a building kit to return with......chicken?


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Just another add to this, I now can say I have run an excavator! I stopped by the John Deere dealer in Enid, Ok, and checked into renting a track hoe and was invited to give their rental (also for sale for 69k) 690 a try...and all I can say is WOW...and this is a 4800 hour machine, but wow...drove it to their dirt pile and pit and spent 1/2 an hour on them running it....so they want $840 a day, $1780 a week, $4 a mile to deliver and pick it up, limited to 40 hours for the week and $80 an hour over 40....dayum!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

hey! you want that BE so bad, you got a woody...and i really shouldn't be telling another man how to spend his money. lololol...you got my blessing dude!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

How about a link to the auction.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

rino,

copy the number in the first post and go to ebay and paste it in the search box.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

That is too much work. It is sunday now.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

ebay link


----------



## jojo (Jan 11, 2006)

I would love to help and go look at the machine for you,,problem is I live in lancaster co.,,,,erie is about 400 miles away,,sorry,,,


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry...Nick said you were in the area...:w00t: ..I didn't even think to check. Anyway...I bet it brings more then I will pay, and I suppose after running the 3 year old 690 John Deere, I would not like the old BE.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

if you can get that bought and freighted to you for under 11k....you aren't getting a "bad" deal. if you get 3 jobs out of it and it pukes, well, same money as you'd put out on rent. were this a machine you were to use everyday, i'd really discourage you from buying it. have fun


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Come on day.....you can bring it to me, and I will hook you up with a steel building kit....you keep avoiding me on this one....:clap:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Jay,

Do you own the B. E. yet?


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

The bidding ended at $5200...reserve not met. I would guess the high bidder contacted them and made a deal privately...but I have not been back to look since I think I will rent one....no point in buying a machine I will only use a week on my personal farm. But, I would still love to have one...think Santa can get it down the chimney to me on Christmas Eve?


----------

